# Spirit of the Age...



## nicnap (Jul 21, 2007)

or Zeitgeist in German. Here is web address (I don't know how to do links...mod, pleas help): www.zeigeistmovie.com that a professed agnostic sent me. Have any of you seen this? Has someone done a rebuttal video, that I can in turn send him a link to? Help me out...otherwise it will be a lot of typing for me.

Thanks.


----------



## nicnap (Jul 21, 2007)

I am talking about the first part of the film...the rest...pretty interesting.


----------

